# Curved Text or Rounded text



## David PM (Oct 1, 2006)

I am looking for some type of a program that I will be able to design curved text as in this image. I have Corel Graphics 11 but if it can do it I cannot see how. I need to design a logo with this type of curved text around an image.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Illustrator has a _type on a path_ tool, I don't suppose anyone knows if corel has the same feature?


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

i was looking at corel draw 9 that i have, but seldom use. i didn't see an add to spline either. PSP6 - 8 i know can do it, but i don't know of corel graphics 11.:4-dontkno


----------



## David PM (Oct 1, 2006)

freddyhard said:


> i was looking at corel draw 9 that i have, but seldom use. i didn't see an add to spline either. PSP6 - 8 i know can do it, but i don't know of corel graphics 11.:4-dontkno


Sorry it should read Corel Draw 11 :grin:


----------



## devil lady (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't use Corel draw but this tut may help? http://graphicssoft.about.com/cs/coreldrawtutorials/ht/cdrtextoncurve.htm


----------



## David PM (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks it looks like I may be getting around this now. What a story just to do a curved text


----------



## K-B (Oct 24, 2005)

Corel Wordperfect has the TextArt thing that might work.


----------

